# Streamlight TL-2 Xenon



## NH Lumens (Feb 24, 2019)

I have a couple of these lights in un-carried, fully operational like-new condition. Not sure what to do with them but it seems a shame to just let them remain unused, bubble-wrapped in a drawer.

Suggestions on what to do with them?


----------



## id30209 (Feb 24, 2019)

I’d like to get my first streamlight but if you’re price phishing then modders will erase this post brother[emoji41]


----------



## Chadder (Feb 24, 2019)

Lumens Factory makes a drop in for them. I have one in my TL-2 and love it.


----------



## NH Lumens (Feb 24, 2019)

id30209 said:


> I’d like to get my first streamlight but if you’re price phishing then modders will erase this post brother[emoji41]



I thought I remember reading about a bulb upgrade, using different cells, etc. and knowing there are those who mod incandescents they might have some experience with these lights. That said I'll probably end up listing them in the market forum.


----------



## NH Lumens (Feb 24, 2019)

Chadder said:


> Lumens Factory makes a drop in for them. I have one in my TL-2 and love it.



Ah, now that's interesting! It's a really compact light with a twisty tailcap, I'll need to check that out.

This looks like it - https://www.lumensfactory.com/en/product_detail.php?pid=380


----------



## id30209 (Feb 24, 2019)

Yes sir! I’ll be waiting. Regarding upgrades, as Chadder said LF got you covered. Not much options for these oldies


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 24, 2019)

The TL2 was a goody. One of my favorite classic lights. Sometimes the big river site has them nip for less than $50. 

Had an adjustable beam that made the Maglite beam look like a winner in comparison. If you are into wall art via flashlight artifacts the TL2 has you covered nicely.

That one was a competitor to the SureFire E Series. There was one called "shock proof" that had an extra spring to absorb impact. It was stated to be able to with stand being clamped to a 12 guage shotgun. Nite Fiters shared parts with the TL2. One of the few cross match parts Streamlight made back then. There was a standard (ie not shock proof) version too. There were no distinguishing markings to tell. Packaging had a notation though. 

And yes Lumens Factory makes nice upgrades to them.

Oh and unlike the E Series there was a 9 volt TL3 too.


----------



## Chadder (Feb 24, 2019)

https://imgur.com/a/dZ5HkEd
Still one of my favorites. I have the Lumens Factory drop in and running on 2 16340s for guilt free lumens!!


----------



## NH Lumens (Feb 24, 2019)

Chadder said:


> https://imgur.com/a/dZ5HkEd
> Still one of my favorites. I have the Lumens Factory drop in and running on 2 16340s for guilt free lumens!!



What would you guesstimate the output on a pair of 16340s?


----------



## fivemega (Feb 24, 2019)

NH Lumens said:


> Suggestions on what to do with them?



*Replace the bulb with TL-3 bulb powering by pair of IMR 17340

Enjoy rechargeable very low cost mode with noticeable brightness increase.*


----------



## Chadder (Feb 24, 2019)

NH Lumens said:


> What would you guesstimate the output on a pair of 16340s?



Mine is around 300 lumens. I have the older model. I know the newer ones are higher. I get well over two hours runtime on a set of primaries. It’s much shorter on 16340s.


----------



## rrego (Feb 25, 2019)

TL-2 and NF-2 are very nice. Scored one of each NOS on the bay over a year ago, now the same seller has more than doubled the price on the one remaining TL-2.

I looked up info on running Li-ion for them, and went the Strion bulb route on KP 16650 guilt free incan goodness too.

Also scored a TL-3 mint condition for a good price.

There is a TL-2 that I've been outbid on, on the bay - was it someone from here...? :laughing: :nana:


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 4, 2019)

Went walking around a dark lake with my old incan Strion.
What a treat that was.


----------



## knucklegary (Mar 4, 2019)

^^ Is that the like nu TL2 with pressure switch and spare tailcap.. started bidding @$1🙄 wasn't me!


----------



## rrego (Mar 5, 2019)

hey knucklegary - no, it wasn't. The one I bid on was was just the light, no other accessories, I didn't win the auction, I only put two bids in. I already have a NOS that I use around the house, but I wouldn't mind a beater too. I have it's brother, the Scorpion (3 of them), one NOS, one mint and one user. The user has a Tad Customs 3718 bulb in it on 16650 and I really like that set up :thumbsup:. The TL-2 runs a Strion bulb on 16650, as does my NOS NF-2.


----------



## swtws6 (Mar 13, 2019)

Id be interested in buying one. I think most of these have dried up online.....but not willing to spend a whole heck of a lot.


----------



## ampdude (Mar 13, 2019)

A long time ago I had the OD green version of the TL-3. I really liked the looks of it, really cool looking light with a mini-turbo head. The problem I had with it was the bi-pin bulb would always pull out of the socket everytime I adjust the beam. I couldn't keep it around for that very reason.


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 13, 2019)

I had the same issue with a TL2 ampdude. It was a gasket around the bulb that was so snug it grabbed the bulb. 

I shaved it a bit and that solved that issue...now I suppose that didn't help the water tight aspect but at least the bulb stopped popping out.


----------



## fivemega (Mar 13, 2019)

bykfixer said:


> It was a gasket around the bulb that was so snug it grabbed the bulb.
> 
> I shaved it a bit and that solved that issue...now I suppose that didn't help the water tight aspect but at least the bulb stopped popping out.


*That red/orange oring will center the bulb for better beam shape and focus correctly. However, when using fatter bulb such as FM1794 you need to remove that oring.
To stop the bulb from popping out, slightly bending bulb pins will help.
Remember, picture shows bulb pins are severely bent for easy to understand and slight bent will do the job.*


----------



## prof student (Nov 24, 2020)

Chadder said:


> Mine is around 300 lumens. I have the older model. I know the newer ones are higher. I get well over two hours runtime on a set of primaries. It’s much shorter on 16340s.




So you're not using the 800 lumens version?


----------

